# tooth implants abroad



## Sarah (14 Jul 2008)

Hi All,

Hope this is in the right place. Im trying to source some information for a friend of mine who wants to get her teeth "done". As far as i know she is looking to get implants and crowns and veneers done, not sure how many teeth. Can anyone point me in the right direction or better yet recommend somewhere. I have heard Bulgaria is the place to get it done but should she be wary of getting things done abroad regarding safety and regulations? Any info would be a great help as i dont know where to start! I know shes looking for the whole package pricing as in her teeth, flights and accomidation and how long these things take. I have looked up one or two places on the internet by googling it but not sure if this is the right way to go about it.

Thanks a mill

Sarah


----------



## eileen alana (14 Jul 2008)

hi Sarah,
I personally know a young girl who travelled to Hungary last year and was over the moon with the  treatment she received and at a fraction of the price quoted here.
Here is the website of the company http://www.tibordental.com/
If you need further info, feel free to pm me.


----------



## wishbone (14 Jul 2008)

Are implants really necessary?  I have a tooth that is pretty rotten and split down to the root, so I assumed implants were the way to go.  However the dentist told me that once the real tooth is removed the bone starts to receed, so where possible it's better to try a crown first which should last say 15 years or so and then when no other options are available to go implants.  That is what I have done.  I always thought that implants were a final solution but it would seem that's not always the case...maybe worth checking out, even if it's just to dismiss what I said.  Hope it works out OK.


----------



## Yeager (14 Jul 2008)

Plane to Budapest in Hungary often has several toothless people heading out from Dublin with nice shiney sparklers heading back.

Got talking to one guy out of interest last time and it was his 3rd time heading out for dental treatment. He told me it was a regular occurance to see people headng out for treatment.


----------



## Golum (14 Jul 2008)

Have my teeth done in the Ukraine. So far happy. Dont know how much it costs here but over there its 300 euros for 4-5 complicated fillings. as for implants and crowns-can find out later on


----------



## pnh (14 Jul 2008)

Had quite a lot of work done in a clinic in Hungary last year.Happy with results-first class work at a fraction of the cost here.No hesitation in recommending it


----------



## sparkeee (14 Jul 2008)

got a crown fitted in turkey for 150 euro two years ago,still no problems,had a good holiday while i was there.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Jul 2008)

A customer of ours had major dental work in Budapest at less than a quarter of the price quoted in Ireland (including a couple of holidays there) and was very happy with the results.

There's a dental practice in Budapest (advertised in the Indo) who attend in Dublin for consultations and the work is done in Budapest. Why not try something like that

Have no connections with this group


----------



## pnh (17 Jul 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> A customer of ours had major dental work in Budapest at less than a quarter of the price quoted in Ireland (including a couple of holidays there) and was very happy with the results.
> 
> There's a dental practice in Budapest (advertised in the Indo) who attend in Dublin for consultations and the work is done in Budapest. Why not try something like that
> 
> Have no connections with this group


----------



## Complainer (17 Jul 2008)

dont forget that standard travel insurance does not cover travel for medical treatment.


----------



## pnh (17 Jul 2008)

The people who advertise in the Indo are the ones I was with.They are not actually in Budapest-but a small town almost 2 hours drive away.But u are right they hold consultations here a few times ayear and have a Dublin chap working with them who is very good at liasing and making sure everything is okay while your treatment is going on.My fearful expectations became almost pleasant.


----------



## Brianne (26 Jul 2008)

Am in the process of getting crowns done at the moment, 800 Euros each. The dentist is in Dublin and I have attended him for a long time. Having attended a lot of dentists over the years, I find him excellent and very good at explaining etc. For example told him about sending two teens to NI for braces (4000E for the two as opposed to 8000E here) and he had no problem with that. In other words, I think I can get a reliable opinion from him. 
However he told me that he has seem some horrible work done in Hungary and has had to do remedial work on it. Equally , he said some of it is fine. 
What I'd like to know is, have you attended your own dentist since your dental work and did he/she think it was good?
Would be nervous myself about going abroad due to difficult dental history but think that short of bankrupting myself might have to do it in the future.


----------



## emerald lass (26 Jul 2008)

sparkeee said:


> got a crown fitted in turkey for 150 euro two years ago,still no problems,had a good holiday while i was there.


 

Hiya 
i live in Turkey and have had dental work done here (nothing major - just lazer whitening) but my sis has had major root canal work done.  All in it cost her €150 for the work.  She was quoted a minimum of €800-1000 in Dublin!

I have had many friends come visit me and get work done - all have been really happy with the results.

I live in Altinkum, so only have experience of here - if you think you might be interested let me know and I'll give you the name of a good cosmetic dentist here


----------



## G2007 (6 Aug 2008)

> A customer of ours had major dental work in Budapest at less than a quarter of the price quoted in Ireland (including a couple of holidays there) and was very happy with the results.
> 
> There's a dental practice in Budapest (advertised in the Indo) who attend in Dublin for consultations and the work is done in Budapest. Why not try something like that


I think your talking about 
Back nearly four months after I had treatment there and I couldn't recommend them highly enough!!

Alan Morton  basically runs the show there and everyone/thing is extremely professional. 

The area http://www.hodmezovasarhely.hu/ south of Budapest, is really relaxing to stay. (Bring a laptop). Hotels are basic but very clean and are approx €48pn inc breakfast. Ask Alan for a recommendation..

I was quoted over €8,000 here in Ireland, €6,000 up North, for what I needed including two implants. Got all done for €2,800 (Add in approx €1,500 for expenses - 14day trip) A no brainer if there ever was one!! Plus I was able to claim back €600 in tax.
All work is guaranteed and backed up by a dental practice here in Grafton Street, Dublin.

I researched for months before I decided to go abroad and was very happy I did..

(have no connections with company)


----------



## Janeom (11 Aug 2008)

hi 

I am in the process of getting a dental implant at the minute....in NI but I live up here (costing me 2000 stg). I had been contemplating getting it done in Galway when I lived there (3000 euro) but just never commited to it.  I would have got tax back in the South on the dental costs so it would have been more cost effective to have it done in Galway !
I don't find the dentists that much cheaper in NI.

Anyway....I could n't imagine getting an implant abroad...I have had complications so if everything goes to plan the whole process will have taken 1.5 years. To have the best chance of success you need to leave a few months between extraction & inserting the implant & putting on the crown.

Just think carefully before commiting to something like that abroad


----------

